# muzzeloader vs. rain



## meathunter89 (Dec 23, 2012)

This may be a rookie question. But, i have a spot in a thicket where i will probably be better off using my muzzeloader. So my question is, what do i need to do to ensure that it will shoot huntng in rain. Does the moisture in the air effect the powder? I know the obvious dont let water down the barrel and behind the hammer and into the breech. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2012)

When I get caught in the rain with my flintlock, I tilt the muzzle down and cradle the lock under my arm and shoulder. It`s never failed to go off.


----------



## stabow (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't hunt in the rain......


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

meathunter89 said:


> This may be a rookie question. But, i have a spot in a thicket where i will probably be better off using my muzzeloader. So my question is, what do i need to do to ensure that it will shoot huntng in rain. Does the moisture in the air effect the powder? I know the obvious dont let water down the barrel and behind the hammer and into the breech. Thank you in advance.



What muzzle stuffer do you have?
My inline( with shotgun primer ignition) works fine in any weather. My percussion cap Renegade has misfired enough times in wet or high humidity that i don't trust it.


----------



## meathunter89 (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a CVA Wolf. It uses 209 primers and im not too terribly worried about it firing. I was assuming i woul not have an issue if i took all the baic precautions to keep m powder dry but i am after a specific buck and am hoping a break in the rain will brin him out. So therefore i will sit in the light rain and wait him out. Just want to make 100% sure it goes boom when i call on it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 23, 2012)

I've used electrical tape over the bore many times and it didn't effect accuracy


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 24, 2012)

Try a cows knee over the action, rubber over the barrel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2012)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Try a cows knee over the action, rubber over the barrel.





I`ve been meanin` to make me a cows knee, with a deer legbone pin. Just haven`t done it yet.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Eddy M. said:


> I've used electrical tape over the bore many times and it didn't effect accuracy



Anything waterproof over hammer/primer/trigger area...

I have carried an old plastic bread bag, grocery store bag,
and even saran wrap to cover the hammer/cap on my
old Hawken......Looks goofy but keeps water out....
Army poncho works good to for keeping entire gun dry...


----------



## ruger man (Dec 24, 2012)

I wrap saran wrap around my lock and flint. just tear through when time comes. 
I used to wear bread bags on my feet when there was alot of snow on the ground and my boots weren't waterproof.


----------



## weekender (Dec 24, 2012)

Eddy M. said:


> I've used electrical tape over the bore many times and it didn't effect accuracy



I would try to shoot a group at 100 yds replacing the tape after each shot. After missing a deer at very close range with tape on, I did, and did NOT like the results. I won't be doing the tape thing again.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 25, 2012)

I use a 10.5 cap and have no problems. using a wonder wad under the prb prevents rain on the powder. Cabela's sells the little silicone cap protectors used by some, but I just like a smaller cap on both my caplocks.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 25, 2012)

weekender said:


> I would try to shoot a group at 100 yds replacing the tape after each shot. After missing a deer at very close range with tape on, I did, and did NOT like the results. I won't be doing the tape thing again.



I've tested the tape over the muzzle  in the field and on the range NO issues     -----   the pressure from firing the BP load blows the tape off before the bullet ever reaches the muzzle  -   I use tape only covering the end of the barrel don't wrap it around the barrel  your not trying to keep a FLOOD out just rain


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 26, 2012)

Eddy M. said:


> I've tested the tape over the muzzle  in the field and on the range NO issues     -----   the pressure from firing the BP load blows the tape off before the bullet ever reaches the muzzle  -   I use tape only covering the end of the barrel don't wrap it around the barrel  your not trying to keep a FLOOD out just rain



Been doing it for 20+ yrs......
Just a simple 1/2" piece......I even use it on my centerfire
rifles during deer season.....


----------



## Cabin creek man (Dec 26, 2012)

I had never had a misfire out of my thompson center thunder hawk  then one day I was hunting the primitive at dukes creek it had been raining off and on all afternoon and kinda warm. Well along about an hour before dark the wind kicked up the rain turned to sleet and I had enough I let my rifle down and  I climbed down the tree with my climber by this time it's almost dark the wind is whipping 35 mph and I reach over get my gun look up and about 6 ft away stands a bear about 175 to 200 pounds he musta mistook me for another bear in the cloudy low light I get the cap on the gun somehow or another the bear runs about 40 feet away and sways and bounces popping his teeth I put the sights on him and pull the trigger and I get a kinda wussy sounding bang and a long smoking stream of sparks out the barell. The gun didn't kick as much as a bb gun. Well the bear runs off I don't even think the 285 gr great plainer bullet bade it to him. What I'm saying is rain ain't as bad as moisture that condenses when it gets cold that's the worst thing I have found to cause a misfire i'n a frontloader. Besides not keeping your gun clean that is.


----------

